# Ball Lock Vs Pin Lock Kegs



## kezza (31/10/11)

gday all long time looker first time poster

im looking in to getting a couple of kegs and i was wondering the pros and cons of ball lock vs pin lock kegs.
ive been brewing for a couple of months now and im sick of bottling already.

your coments please

kezz


----------



## Acasta (31/10/11)

If you type into google "site:http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com [insert search here]" and you will come accross HEAPS of great info usually. Its great because you get knowledge from some of the past users who don't come here so often anymore.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=50949

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=58288

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=58777

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=54529

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=45614


----------



## kezza (31/10/11)

cheers for the tip and links
i tried using the search but i used the site search instead of the google 1


----------



## Wimmig (31/10/11)

Not much of a difference honestly. They both do the same job at the end of the day. I use pinlocks because they were cheap at the time of purchase. I like them as they are more firm on the connection but at the same time don't have access to off the shelf things like in line filters, keg conditioning valves etc. Though with some basic changes I could use the same hardware. 

I'd make it based on cost and your own situation. Though would safely say ball lock is more common. Much more. Also ball locks are skinnier not by much though.


----------



## michael_aussie (31/10/11)

Wimmig said:


> Not much of a difference honestly. They both do the same job at the end of the day. I use pinlocks because they were cheap at the time of purchase. I like them as they are more firm on the connection but at the same time don't have access to off the shelf things like in line filters, keg conditioning valves etc. Though with some basic changes I could use the same hardware.
> 
> I'd make it based on cost and your own situation. Though would safely say ball lock is more common. Much more. Also ball locks are skinnier not by much though.


from what i've seen .. ball lock are more common, 
and therefore their fittings are more common

but pin locks are often cheaper... especially on ebay

i have ball lock and apparantly if you aren't careful and put the wrong connector on the wrong post, then you can get it jammed ... i've been careful so never had a problem.
i understand that this isn't an issue with pin lock.

i'm not sure the the comment about ball lock being skinnier is true... i have 2 tall skinny ball-locks and lots of shorter fatter ball-locks...


----------



## Wimmig (1/11/11)

michael_aussie said:


> from what i've seen .. ball lock are more common,
> and therefore their fittings are more common
> 
> but pin locks are often cheaper... especially on ebay
> ...



Ball lock kegs are more common, no doubt. I got my pin locks for $129ish delivered for a pair, pressure tested with new seals, o-rings etc. I think the price is still similar, but they give you brand new lids with them too now. 

You can put the gas on the liquid post etc if you try HARD enough on the ball locks. You can't do this with pin locks as one post has 3 notches to lock onto and one post has 2. Just wont go interchange. 

From my experience, for the most part, ball lock kegs are taller and skinnier than pin lock kegs. Although they can variate a bit, for the most part pinlocks are shorter and fatter. I think the pinlocks are more common compared to the shorter, fatter ball locks. 

Christ... They are $95 a pair now. Don't come with the new lids though. 

http://www.mybeershop.com.au/index.php?mai...5f0a763a032fd47

"Pin-Lock VS Ball-Lock kegs
PIN-LOCK kegs were previously used by Coca Cola, while the more common ball-lock kegs were used by Pepsi to hold their syrup. Since upgrading to using the bag-in-box method of holding syrup, the stainless steel kegs have become obsolete. The kegs that you see being sold are usually always second hand ex syrup tanks (including the ones we sell). Hence there is only a limited number of kegs available and stocks are running out fast.

Due to the popularity of ball-lock kegs for home brewing, they are in very high demand and getting very difficult to source. In addition, more people in the world drink Coke than Pepsi so there are actually more pin-lock kegs out there than ball-lock kegs. At the moment we are able to source pin-lock kegs more easily than ball locks, hence the low price.

The only disadvantage is that you will need to use pin-lock disconnects with these pin-lock kegs and the kegs do not have a traditional pull type pressure relief valve, so you will need to push on the IN post to burp the keg or release the pressure.

Perfect for making and storing your own beer."

I replaced my original lids with these;

http://www.mybeershop.com.au/index.php?mai...5f0a763a032fd47

Love them.


----------

